# Full Preterism Questions



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 3, 2022)

Full preterism seems to be under debate on social media, with Gary Demar refusing Ken Gentry’s request for Demar to affirm the future second coming and resurrection.

I asked online and will ask you brothers, according to Full Preterism -

Is the reign of sin eternal over the physical universe and there’s no hope for its redemption? 

Satan gets free reign for eternity from hell and never submits to Jesus as Lord? 

Was Jesus only raised in spirit, and not in body? Because if our bodies aren’t raised I guess neither was his?

So the entire hope of the church for Christ to judge and terminate the world from the apostolic age to today was a lie?

How is this not a form of Gnosticism?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 3, 2022)

I hope Gentry clarifies one question so that Demar can't wiggle out of it: 

"Granted that you said you affirm WCF on the bodily return, how do you propose to connect that with your exegesis?"


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 3, 2022)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Full preterism seems to be under debate on social media, with Gary Demar refusing Ken Gentry’s request for Demar to affirm the future second coming and resurrection.
> 
> I asked online and will ask you brothers, according to Full Preterism -
> 
> ...


Depends on the Full Preterist. Covenantal ones tend to view the world much like a secular evolutionist would, evolution happened God took Adam and started redemption history and it finished in 70 AD and the World keeps going. You go to heaven when you die.

No idea about Satan in a FP view.

In the FP view, many spiritualize everything including the resurrection of Christ. They cite Paul's use of a spiritual body. Most advocate for a spiritual resurrection for people.

May I ask what are these posts? I am sorry to hear about Demar. He has been helpful against the dispensationalists and on the Olivet Discourse (though I had reservations about his view of the sheep and goats timeline).


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 3, 2022)

Here is a helpful outline though some have changed since then.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 3, 2022)

arapahoepark said:


> May I ask what are these posts? I am sorry to hear about Demar. He has been helpful against the dispensationalists and on the Olivet Discourse (though I had reservations about his view of the sheep and goats timeline).



For the past fifteen years he has been promoting full preterists in his attack on dispensationalism. He refuses to call them heretics. And when asked what he thinks about the bodily resurrection and return of Christ, he gives only the faintest of affirmations. That's the charitable reading.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 3, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> For the past fifteen years he has been promoting full preterists in his attack on dispensationalism. He refuses to call them heretics. And when asked what he thinks about the bodily resurrection and return of Christ, he gives only the faintest of affirmations. That's the charitable reading.


That’s helpful. It’s only recently I’ve noticed Ken Gentry (an old comrade in arms) calling him to task, and Demar just hand waving his concerns, or answering a different question, or saying “can we stop with the nitpicking and get back to the work of the church?” As if calling into question the WCF, the Nicene and Apostles Creeds, and 2000 years of consistent faith in the second coming and resurrection is a small thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 3, 2022)

Is Demar an ordained minister currently?


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 3, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Is Demar an ordained minister currently?


I keep hearing “no.”


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 3, 2022)

Just digging into this further, if the “final” end of the age was AD 70, then

Jesus is no longer with us (Matthew 28)
We should no longer practice the Lord’s Supper (1 Corinthians 11:26) or water baptism (I assume but can’t find the verse here)
All who were alive in Christ in 70 AD were taken then (1 Thess 4:17)
Death will never go away - we‘ll just go to heaven and that’s it


----------



## gcdugas (Dec 3, 2022)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Full preterism seems to be under debate on social media, with Gary Demar refusing Ken Gentry’s request for Demar to affirm the future second coming and resurrection.
> 
> I asked online and will ask you brothers, according to Full Preterism -
> 
> ...



Where is this debate going on? Where are KG and GD communicating?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 3, 2022)

gcdugas said:


> Where is this debate going on? Where are KG and GD communicating?


Facebook on both Gentry and Demars pages


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 3, 2022)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Just digging into this further, if the “final” end of the age was AD 70, then
> 
> Jesus is no longer with us (Matthew 28)
> We should no longer practice the Lord’s Supper (1 Corinthians 11:26) or water baptism (I assume but can’t find the verse here)
> ...


It's the logical conclusion and have run across a few for whom this is true.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 4, 2022)

You Might be a Hyper Preterist


You Might Be A Hyper-Preterist By Paul Manata I now bring you: you might be a hyper-preterist. 1. When you hurt your back playing golf and your buddies look at you and say, “you got a bum gl…




tentsofshem.wordpress.com

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

